# Die holder for lathe



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 25, 2021)

made a split ring of aluminum to adapt die holder to hold small dies, 3/4 in. very fine thread small size screws.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 25, 2021)

No you didn't, do you have proof.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 25, 2021)

We all like pictures. Hint hint


----------

